# Realtek HD audio, can't update/uninstall driver + no sound



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

I've just reinstalled XP, and with it all the drivers.
Except for the Realtek



















driver install failure:
older driver http://i27.tinypic.com/5vpwk2.jpg
latest http://i29.tinypic.com/547yo9.jpg

What is there to do?



_*Signature*_ (i'm forcing it to be shown lol)


> Aspire M5640, WinXP PRO / Win 7 U, 300GB SATA, 80GB IDE,
> Intel Core2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz, nVidia Geforce 8600 GT,
> MCP73PV ACER Motherboard, N. Bridge NVIDIA GeForce 7100 Revision A2,
> S. Bridge NVIDIA nForce 630i Revision A2, Socket 775 LGA


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you may need this also for sound http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...for-High-Definition-Audio-Download-42031.html


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi you may need this also for sound http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...for-High-Definition-Audio-Download-42031.html


hi thanks for the reply :wave:
i'll try the suggested file, but from here http://www.gigabyte.lv/download/mb/driver/73/
the softpedia link doesn't work :sigh:


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

okay, after running the file you suggested i've come to suspect that you didn't look at the two screenshot links provided above.
if you look at them you will see that i have tried to install two different versions of realteks driver, both resulting in fail. here is a screenshot of fail from the file you suggested


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what service pack is installed


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

this is the version i have


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you seem to have nvidia audio installed from your screenshot


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Right click on audio device/properties/details/device instance id and post the full details.


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi you seem to have nvidia audio installed from your screenshot


yes it comes with the chipset drivers. but it's supposed to be both nvida & realtek hd audio. at least that's what i can remember from when i had Win7 and my old WinXP install..



hitech said:


> Right click on audio device/properties/details/device instance id and post the full details.


Here are the full details:









I think one reason could be that i created a custom install of XP. Because it won't install unless i slipstream nforce SATA drivers in it. While i was at it i also slipstreamed the complete chipset drivers too.. Of course i did this with nLite.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

The Realtek 1.8 from Aspire should install but with xp sp2 because of the uaa drivers. So you must have sp3? Do you have xp sp2 you can install?


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

hitech said:


> The Realtek 1.8 from Aspire should install but with xp sp2 because of the uaa drivers. So you must have sp3? Do you have xp sp2 you can install?


Yes i have SP3, i do not have SP2 
What does UAA drivers mean?


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

hitech said:


> The Realtek 1.8 from Aspire should install but with xp sp2 because of the uaa drivers. So you must have sp3? Do you have xp sp2 you can install?


The thing is this PC came with Vista and officially it is'nt compatible with XP. So it's not like i had SP2 preinstalled, the first (and only) time XP was on this computer it was SP3 and the nvidia chipset drivers worked that time.. :4-dontkno


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

This Vista realtek sound driver has drivers for xp sp1 and 2.
http://www.acer.co.uk/acer/service.do;jsessionid=731EC9C3B3F0525E51D34F2F88EFEEC1.public_a_us004?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&miu10einu24.current.attN2B2F2EEF=3734&sp=page15e&ctx2.c2att1=17&miu10ekcond13.attN2B2F2EEF=3734&CountryISOCtxParam=UK&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3713735360
If you have no other errors device manager all you can do is install what joeten said to install before your sound.
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/OTHER-SOUNDCARDS/Microsoft-UAA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml
Otherwise your Realtek is not compatible with sp3.


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

hitech said:


> This Vista realtek sound driver has drivers for xp sp1 and 2.
> http://www.acer.co.uk/acer/service.do;jsessionid=731EC9C3B3F0525E51D34F2F88EFEEC1.public_a_us004?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&miu10einu24.current.attN2B2F2EEF=3734&sp=page15e&ctx2.c2att1=17&miu10ekcond13.attN2B2F2EEF=3734&CountryISOCtxParam=UK&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3713735360
> If you have no other errors device manager all you can do is install what joeten said to install before your sound.
> http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/OTHER-SOUNDCARDS/Microsoft-UAA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml
> Otherwise your Realtek is not compatible with sp3.


Hi
thanks for the reply
i can't uninstall the faulty driver it says windows may need it to boot the pc, which isn't true but that's the reason it gives for not being able to remove the driver.
i have tried 3 versions of the realtek driver and all fail at the end of the installation.
the nforce driver says it needs to uninstall previous drivers, but they reappear as soon as i reboot..
for now i have installed win7 which supports my pc OOB..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried the nVidia driver package? You can get the nForce drivers from their website, which should include the audio chipset.


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Have you tried the nVidia driver package? You can get the nForce drivers from their website, which should include the audio chipset.


Indeed i have, i have complete chipset drivers on acer OEM disc and from nvidias site.
what happens is that the nvidia installer tells me to remove previous versions before installing new. ok, so i manually remove nvidia drivers from hardware manager, but they reappear automatically each time i reboot the pc.
reboot is also enforced by the installer since it does not detect any changes.
but i'm stuck in this loop, where the drivers reappear after boot and nvidia installer politely tells me to remove previous versions before attempting new install.
also i can't install new drivers OVER the faulty UNREMOVABLE realtek driver which windows apparently needs to boot :4-dontkno


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

You can try this UAA file. Install, reboot and see if your Realtek 1.8 from Acer will install.
http://thehotfixshare.net/board/index.php?autocom=downloads&showfile=507


----------

